# Augusto Reyes Criollo Gordo Cigar Review - messy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have smoked about 15 of these now. The wrapper is a bigger problem with most of these and the burn is messy. Burn is uneven... and they canoe in ...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Criollo Gordo Cigar Review - messy


----------

